# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Kigtropin - First HGH Cycle at 40

## whatthehellizthat

I am 40 years old and have been in the bodybuilding lifestyle since the late 80's. I've done my share of cycles and consider myself experienced and fairly educated in the areas of supplementation/training/and gear use.

This is my first HGH cycle and want to take some time to share my progress. I've really appreciated seeing others do their part at sharing their experiences and knowledge. Now it's my turn.

I just starting Kigtropin at 2iu am and 2iu pm. I will be shooting 4iu per day with a 5 days on 2 days off split. I have also just started 50mg Anadrol per day (25mg/am 25mg/pm) and 500mg sust per week (250mg every 4 days).

My stats:
40 Years Old
5'11
225 pounds
18% BF

Arms: 18
Chest: 46
Waist: 36

My goal is to get up to 240lbs by the end of January while not increasing bodyfat.

Cardio is 30-45 minutes four days per week in addition to a typical mass building weight routine (compound movements, rep range 6-8) 4 days on 2 off.



Let's see how this goes!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome to the HGH side......

----------


## marcus300

Fuking hell you posted a naked picture, what the hell hahahaha LMFAO

Welcome I hope things buck up for you soon  :Smilie:

----------


## inevitable

bro, seriously you look amazing and at 40 none the less.... and the kigs you will love them then are definitely some good stuff. the box is pretty too.

----------


## cyounger100

> Fuking hell you posted a naked picture, what the hell hahahaha LMFAO
> 
> Welcome I hope things buck up for you soon


lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll l

----------


## DCannon

You are in great shape man! I bet you'll feel great on hgh.

btw, I'd get that black growth on your crotch checked out if I was you.

----------


## Brewster

Im working and someone walked by and saw me looking at that pic. 
LOL

I have some explaining to do now

----------


## whatthehellizthat

ROTFL!! I didn't realize my black spot would have such an impact! 

Sorry bout that Brewster, but that is fricken funny!

And to think I was considering making the spot bigger... lol.

I'll be posting at least every week and I will include pictures as often as possible... Maybe invest in a pair of shorts.

----------


## DCannon

Your user name mad me laugh because when I saw your pictures I said WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!! lol

----------


## kristofferhk

A nude pic...... anyways, i am using Kigtropin too

----------


## ScotchGuard02

HGH will help maintain gains but takes too long to gain mass. Eat clean and get a good AAS cycle going with the HGH. I gained 25lbs my first cycle on Test. Good luck. Looking good.

----------


## lifeforce0019

> I am 40 years old and have been in the bodybuilding lifestyle since the late 80's. I've done my share of cycles and consider myself experienced and fairly educated in the areas of supplementation/training/and gear use.
> 
> This is my first HGH cycle and want to take some time to share my progress. I've really appreciated seeing others do their part at sharing their experiences and knowledge. Now it's my turn.
> 
> I just starting Kigtropin at 2iu am and 2iu pm. I will be shooting 4iu per day with a 5 days on 2 days off split. I have also just started 50mg Anadrol per day (25mg/am 25mg/pm) and 500mg sust per week (250mg every 4 days).
> 
> My stats:
> 40 Years Old
> 5'11
> ...


Based on your pictures, I don't think you are 18% body fat! How was it determined? Those bioelectrical impedance devices are not very accurate and don't know how to deal with body builders over 40. If you used that device make sure they set it on the athlete mode and just for fun have them enter both your real age 40 and as a comparator 19 and see the difference (5 - 8% lower reading based on younger age; all else being equal - WTF!)

----------


## whatthehellizthat

> Based on your pictures, I don't think you are 18% body fat! How was it determined? Those bioelectrical impedance devices are not very accurate and don't know how to deal with body builders over 40. If you used that device make sure they set it on the athlete mode and just for fun have them enter both your real age 40 and as a comparator 19 and see the difference (5 - 8% lower reading based on younger age; all else being equal - WTF!)


To be honest I don't really care if it's accurate. It's a number and I'm happy if the number goes down. To answer your question, it is an impedance device. I know that age, water retention, etc does compromise the reading... but again, as long as I'm improving, I'm not going to bitch. That's also why I included a photo. Numbers are numbers, but a picture speaks a thousand words.

I'm going to post stats every Sunday from this point out.

----------


## whatthehellizthat

Take in mind I'm on Anadrol and Sust with the HGH.

First of all my pumps in the gym are insane. They are painful and uncomfortable. But I'm nuts so I totally enjoy it. 

People are commenting that I'm getting bigger which I think has more to do with all the Thanksgiving left overs and carbs and not so much the gear. I'm making an effort to drop most of the carbs now and get back to lots of red meat, eggs, and chicken with vegetables. 

On the down side... I'm having a very rough time sleeping. Both of my arms fall asleep constantly and I wind up on my back snoring like a moose in heat. It even wakes me up it's so loud and obnoxious. My strength in the gym is giving way to the pain of the burn and pumps. So I'm now one of those big guys lifting comparatively light weights (benching 225 for 10 as apposed to 275).

But I feel like I can train every day.

I should point out that I took yesterday off (1st day in like 10 days) and can actually see the difference this morning. Giving myself a day to grow was definitely the right thing to do! So there was no cardio or weights yesterday... cant wait to hit it today!

I will post a photo every Sunday with progress.

Until Then!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

You look great for 40 man. 

Keep your diet clean and the GH will definitely lean you up and make you more vascular.

Looking forward to the progress pics. Good luck!

----------


## dec11

your in gr8 shape for your age mate. hgh will def not disappoint you, after a bit it should help with sleep, i found adrol played with my sleep alittle, the over the counter sleep aid 'nytol' did the job for me.
you are better starting gh at 1-2ius for afew days then bump it up .5iu each time, id also just do the full amount in the am and dont eat carbs for an our afterwards. good luck, kp us posted.
ps, we can organise a whip round for some under wear for you if you want lol

----------


## whatthehellizthat

Ok... it's 11 days in and here's where I'm at:


234 pounds
??% BF (damn battery died...)

Arms: 19
Chest: 47
Waist: 38

So yeah... I've gain quite a bit of weight (Anadrol ) and all my measurements went up quite a bit... including my waist, but I don't look too fat.

I am taking hgh only in the mornings 5 days on 2 off at 3ius per shot. 

Here is my photo...

I know there doesn't seem to be much of a change in this photo from the last (except for that little black dot is now gone)... but it has only been a little more than a week. In "real life" there is a definite change. I've had to get a bigger shirt for work and people are mentioning my size. 

My workouts are amazing and I'm even trying to hold back a little. I am 40 and don't want to ruin myself by lifting too much too fast. I don't care so much about weight anyway. I'm a bodybuilder, not a weightlifter... Hell, I just want to look good naked!

----------


## lift_heavy

awesome thread

----------


## Rock2011

i feel that at your height and body weight you require above 5iu of hgh to really see the lean tissue gain since your aim is to make your body weight 245 lbs. i am at your stats and wanted to use hgh above 5iu to really see a difference between me and the guy standing next to me on stage. just a thought

----------


## whatthehellizthat

> i feel that at your height and body weight you require above 5iu of hgh to really see the lean tissue gain since your aim is to make your body weight 245 lbs. i am at your stats and wanted to use hgh above 5iu to really see a difference between me and the guy standing next to me on stage. just a thought


You aren't the first person to recommend an increase to my HGH and I do agree that I'm going to have to up the dosage eventually. As "dec11" suggested, I will probably increase .5iu a week, but will wait until the end of this month to begin that. At 3iu I am feeling some joint stiffness in my fingers and I'm a little slow getting this body into motion in the morning.

In the middle of January, I will be tapering the Anadrol out of my cycle and, depending on the way I'm feeling and looking by the beginning of the new year, I will add either Deca (600mg/week) OR Tren Enanthate (600mg/week). If my joints are bothering me, I will go with the Deca.

As far as the HGH, I have enough to stay on it until my birthday in April.

I'm also considering IGF lr3 for next year. If I decide to include that, I will probably not go above 4iu per day of growth.

----------


## whatthehellizthat

No picture this week, but here is an update:

First of all, the HGH sides are driving me nuts. I'm at 3iu m-f first thing in the morning, with the weekends off. My knuckles are always stiff and what's worse is my arms and hands are always falling asleep (pins and needles)... even when I'm driving. Suffice to say I can't get comfortable at night and I'm waking up constantly due to the numbness and pins/needles in my hands and arms. I hope this subsides soon!

I'm considering going down to 2iu after next week if this continues. What stinks is that I want to get up to 5.

I don't know if it's due to the poor sleeping, but I'm also tired all the time.

I'm going to gut this out because I'm stubborn like that, but I definitely don't want to put on any more weight. I'm going to start hitting cardio more often.

----------


## dec11

try pinning midway through sleep, helps alot with the tiredness

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^^ this and why not just go ahead and back up on your dose. Your body needs to adjust and to gut it out might keep you away from working out or just plain uncomfortable. And then ramp back up slowly .5 at a time. my 02

----------


## whatthehellizthat

I've read about adding 100mcg ED of t4 to an HGH cycle... what about adding T3 instead? How much? Is one safer vs another?

----------


## GH consumer

According to some articles is adding t-4 to a GH cycle not only beneficial but crucial.

It is bot only about conpensating for the lowering of your own thyroid function but the process of turning t-4 into t-3 by the body is the real key step

100mcg is for most more then enough to keep your thyroid functioning good and aiding to the GH cycle and results

How are you doing now? What are your experiences so far?

Good luck

----------


## SlimmerMe

have you read this?

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...es-Daemon-Ph.D.

----------


## whatthehellizthat

> have you read this?
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...es-Daemon-Ph.D.


Yes I did read that... and I got the link from one of your posts by the way  :Smilie:  

T4 is just more difficult to get.

----------

